# Vizio 60 inch with Home Theater Bundle- Good buy or no?



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi guys,

Just wanted to get a feel from you guys in regards to something..

My neighbor wants to get a 60 inch LED and it just so happens that Walmart is having a deal on a Vizio 60 inch LED (E601i-A3) along with a home theater system (RCA DVD Home Theater System w/speakers).

See link here for the items.

Price is good but are the units good?

Any thoughts?

My neighbor is not an AV person.. Just the typical Joe who wants big screen with good sound for low cost.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tripplej said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanted to get a feel from you guys in regards to something..
> 
> ...


not a bad deal for someone who wants a screen upgrade. the E601-A3 is a beautiful looking LCD for the price. JUST be careful and buy an extended warranty for it. Vizio had some major problems with serial numbers that started with WAN48 through WAN50 ... huge recall. if it's a higher number than that you should be good


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Great. Thanks for the details. When I talked to him prior to this post he told me he was going to get the extended warranty that Walmart sells. 

Any thoughts on the RCA home theater system? It comes with an RCA DVD player as well as Rca speakers?

Granted it is not great items but at least he can get some "home theater" sound


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

If they carry that model at Costco I think the 2nd year warranty is free.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> If they carry that model at Costco I think the 2nd year warranty is free.



they do and you can get an extended warranty out to 5 years TOTAL with squaretrade for an extra $60


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Good details in regards to the warranty and the Vizio 60 inch LED TV. Any thoughts on the RCA home theater? It comes with RCA dvd player and RCA speakers? Good to get for basic home theater needs or just better to get the Vizio 60 inch and get another home theater in a box type of deal for the sound aspects?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tripplej said:


> Good details in regards to the warranty and the Vizio 60 inch LED TV. Any thoughts on the RCA home theater? It comes with RCA dvd player and RCA speakers? Good to get for basic home theater needs or just better to get the Vizio 60 inch and get another home theater in a box type of deal for the sound aspects?


I hate to say it but RCA HTIB's are pretty bad. I'd get the TV separate and then buy an onkyo HTIB. they're about the only HTIB mfg that really puts quality components into it.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> I hate to say it but RCA HTIB's are pretty bad. I'd get the TV separate and then buy an onkyo HTIB. they're about the only HTIB mfg that really puts quality components into it.


Thanks. This is what I wanted to hear. I didn't know much of the RCA home theater in a box so wanted to ask.. I will relay this to my neighbor and let him know. Granted the RCA is cheap but as they say, you get what you paid for. lol. Thanks once again everybody for your input.


----------

